# glasses



## harry2110 (Jun 11, 2008)

How do you deal with wearing having to glasses in a fursuit? I am legaly blind without them and am wondering how to deal with that.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 11, 2008)

Contacts, unless your eye-sight is too far gone to use them.


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 11, 2008)

pretty much -23 power only glasses/ contacts or glasses alone


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 11, 2008)

i wear glasses and i make my masks to work with them.
make the mask with extra room inside for the glasses and be sure to have as much ventialtion as possible and work the snout so as you can hide a fan in the upper jaw and have it blow on your face.

my cat mask is overlu large and was made on a bike helmet, i have 5 inches of room in front of my face and the cat face is mostly mesh so the mask is well venitlated.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 11, 2008)

yea I wear relatively thick glasses and they fit very well in my mask, even with my 3-d eyes. I just built the front of the head out further to fit them. 

I worried about this too when i first started on my mask. But don't worry, its quite possible to fit them in there. The only bad thnig is fogging, but even in a hot balaclava mask that is minimal.


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 14, 2008)

I was wondering about them fogging because at almost ever opportunity they will fog up.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 14, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> I was wondering about them fogging because at almost ever opportunity they will fog up.




direct a fan at your face, hide it in the muzzle of the costume
walmart sells "necklace fans" they are perfectly shaped for the job


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help


----------

